# minor stucco work needed



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking for someone that knows what their doing to handle some minor cosmetic stucco repairs at my house. This will be a breeze and not take long I wouldn't think. Appreciate any recommendations.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

john mills. search networking/discount threads


----------

